# Empire:Total War  runde EXTREM lang



## herethic (16. November 2009)

Hi,lange konnte ich dir Runde in Empire in 30 sek. abschliessen aber seit ich dem marathenreich den krieg erklärt dauert die Runde exrem lang,bis auf Marathen reich alles Normal aber marathen Reich hat grad (kein Scherz)1h15min beansprucht(bei den Vorherigen versuchen diese runde zu laden hab ich nach ner  Zeit abgebrochen oder Bildschirmsconer kam und alls er weg war war alles schwarz).Was soll ich tun.Patch auf dem aktuellsten Stand.Schon bevor ich dem Marathenreich den Krieg erkärt habe hat es nach ein paar updates lange gedauert(ist vllt.Steam schuld ich bin nähmlich schn im jahr 1894 vllt.wollen die ja nicht das ich weiterspiele).Preussen ist grösser und hat mehr Gegner es dauert aber grad mal 10 sek.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2009)

also, hört sich seltsam an - vlt mal spielstände sichern, deinstallieren bzw. re-installieren ^^


----------



## herethic (17. November 2009)

hhhhh


----------



## 23-down (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja das nervte mich auch immer an den moderneren Total war games die ewig langen Runden Wartezeiten für die KI.

Ich weis bei MedevilII gabs die Optionen im Kampagnen Menü die KI Züge nicht anzeigen zu lassen eventuell hilft dir das. Wenn es das im Vorgänger gab gibts das auch bestimmt bei Empire, habs leider noch nicht und kann also nur spekulieren.

Ansonsten eventuell die Grafik Settings runterschrauben. Störende Programme die im Hintergrund laufen mit den taskmanager beenden. (bringt zusätzliche performence und ist in aller Regel nie verkehrt zu tun.)

Das Spiel auf die aktuellste version patchen. Vielleicht ist da in der Version welche du hast irgendwo ein Fehler der dafür verantwortlich ist.

Ansonsten empfiehlt sich nur noch ein stärkerer Computer. Kenne deine Leistung nicht und nicht die Ansprüche von Empire.


----------



## alucian (11. Dezember 2009)

meine rundenzeit im selben jahr ist teilweise nur 1-2 minuten liegt aber an meiner performance und das ich so ziehmlich alles ausgelöscht hab was es gibt außer amerika deinstalliers mal und guck obs geht dürfte eigentlich net sein


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

Habs schon deinstalliert und neu Installiert 2x.Hab nur ein Spielstand gesichert,da ich 50  hatte und dachte  es kann daran liegen.Aktuellster Patch.Hab 6gb aber nur 32-Bit OS.Hab die Funktion mit der KI ausgeschaltet.Mit den Grafiksettings hab ich es noch nicht Probiert.
Nachdem ich mein Problem gepostet hatte dauerte die Runde auf einmal nur 1-2 min,das ging allerdings nur 2 Runden lang,deshalb hab ich auch Post geändert.Es gibt eigentlich relativ wenig Große Nationen nur 6 glaub ich und die hälfte hat nur noch drei Provinzen(es gibt auch nur 10 kleine NAtionen.Ich hatte Krieg mit Marathenreich das war sehr groß und es hat immer 'ne Stunde gedauert bei denen obwohl Preußen oder die Usa größer waren.Dann hab ich Frieden gemacht.Aber die Runde hing dann schon bei der 1.Flagge hab 15 min. gewartet und dann ausgeschaltet.Ich schätze es liegt daran das ich im Jahr 1896 bin und vllt. haben die nicht Porgrammiert das man im 20.Jahrhundert spielen kann.Hab keine programme die im HIntergrund laufen,bis auf Steam natürlich.


----------

